# W: Tallarn Forge World Sentinel.....



## Lone dirty dog (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi 
I am looking for the Forge World Tallarn Sentinel, don't mind if it is built and painted as long as it is complete.
I have cold hard cash for exchange and I am UK based thanks for your time.


----------

